
Samsung to Launch 'Mini' Galaxy S III With 4-Inch Display - jamesbritt
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/10/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-mini-4-inch-screen/
======
pedalpete
The article states that the 4-inch display is the same size that apple uses in
the iPhone5, but isn't that a huge assumption that Samsung would move to a
similar aspect ratio?

Is there a better way to measure mobile screens then inches (or x/y pixel
count)?

